# Jake is coming!



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Somewhere in here is Jake!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

And here is Jessie waiting!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Casey was beautiful girl. I know Jessie and now Jake will help you heal. Your sweet Casey and my Buddy will live in our hearts forever. She will pick up the right puppy for you like my Buddy did for me. Looking forward to meet little Jake.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your new buddy Jake!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations! You must be so excited! Jake is a name I plan to use when I get another Golden one day. Seems to really suit a handsome boy I think. Can't wait to see lots of pics of you new baby as he grows up


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Congratulations! You must be so excited! Jake is a name I plan to use when I get another Golden one day. Seems to really suit a handsome boy I think. Can't wait to see lots of pics of you new baby as he grows up


Thank you so much, my husband is from Texas and pretty much named him from the time we started to talk about another. I'm so excited to have a boy, he's the 1st one so I don't have a clue. I hope your golden day is too long from now.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Casey was beautiful girl. I know Jessie and now Jake will help you heal. Your sweet Casey and my Buddy will live in our hearts forever. She will pick up the right puppy for you like my Buddy did for me. Looking forward to meet little Jake.


Thank you Buddy's mom, they are never too far from us are they? Your Buddy is checking on you, I know it. I hope she steers us for sure, I just found out the littlest of the litter is a girl and oh she looks so sweet. My husband won't let me bring 2 home. So I hope your Buddy and my Casey work some magic on the 18th of January, that's the day we pick with our breeder and bring him home.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

MercyMom said:


> Congratulations on your new buddy Jake!


Thank you so much MercyMom!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I'll be about 10 days ahead of you getting our little boy...also our first time with a boy. Ours was born Nov. 16.

A very exciting time! And hard to wait.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

You guys are gonna love having boys! Mine was born November 19th and I get to bring him home the second weekend of January. Looks like we're all gonna have lots of pics to share!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so excited for you! Looking forward to reading about Jake and seeing his photos! Boys are great! You will love them!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow!!! We'll have a lot of new puppy stories to share! and a lot of potty training in snow stories I think. Boys need trees and things right? How do they know that? I have a crape myrtle in the backyard and a shed.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new little boy Jake.
I've been a golden mom to 3 golden girls.
Now have Sheldon my 1st golden boy.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very happy for you, how exciting!!!!


----------



## Sammjramey (Sep 24, 2013)

Our little girl was born on November 27th! I'm excited to see how fast they grow here's a picture of the litter. One if those is our Molly!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Congratulations Sammjramey! All 4 are beautiful!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Congratulations on your new little boy Jake.
> I've been a golden mom to 3 golden girls.
> Now have Sheldon my 1st golden boy.


Hi Sheldon's mom, Do you notice any differences? Are boys generally more easy going or is it really the personality of the pup no matter if a boy or a girl?


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Saturday is the day we bring home Jake! We are first pick for a boy out of 7 boys! When we met them there were 2 boys that stood out as being very laid-back, one just sucked on my thumb. The littlest is a little girl and I just melted holding her. I really like our breeder and I know she will help guide us. I'm just terrible at making decisions, all emotions. My husband is all logical which I know is good thing but oh my gosh. You all might see a picture of Jake or a Jackie!


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Caseypooh, that is so exciting!!! You will make the right decision and come home with the perfect puppy for you. Please post lots of pictures and tell us the entire story of how you came to decide between Jake and Jackie.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Very exciting! We're finishing up our first day with a boy puppy. There is a delightful difference...he's just so "into" us and cuddly.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everybody!!! Today is the day!!!!!! We have a bit of a drive and are getting ready now, Jessie made sure we were up at 4 this morning, I'm so excited and butterflies too. I'm usually a little late for most things, not for Jake though. Pictures coming soon...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So excited for you! Have a wonderful Gotcha Day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That is so exciting! I will check back later to see Jake at home.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

You all are right about boys! We had such a wonderful day yesterday, our breeder was wonderful. She had in mind two pups for us and when I sat down with all the boys, this one came and snuggled in my lap the whole time! Wouldn't you know he was the one for us!! We wanted a very calm, easygoing boy and Jake is so perfect! 

Here is Jacob Cooper


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

He is a cuddler!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We are just trying to make sure Jessie and Sam get extra love, I don't ever want them to feel sad. I think I need a nap today:wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

Jake is just so adorable!
Congratulations!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you all for sharing this with me, Cindy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry I missed gotcha day, Jake is the sweetest little boy ever.
Welcome to your new loving home little Jake.
I can see bells are ready for potty training. Sweet memories.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Buddy's mom, if I can be 1/2 as good as you are at being a mom, I'll be doing pretty good.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I just knew we were going to gave a blizzard for Jake. The day we brought Jessie home, we had a hurricane. Dad shoveled a huge grassy area for him and Jessie, plus all of our dogs in the neighborhood too. You should have seen the look on Jake's face when we went out to go potty. He turned around so fast and headed to comeback in. I had to carry him to the end of the yard. My husband is male bonding with him, they share the same male part and something about not wanting to be cold.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jake is adorable! Congratulations! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Jake is so adorable. 

Have fun with your new little guy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Jake is adorable


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Best friends! I'm so proud of Jessie, they are becoming best friends, tired but best buddies! Now we have 2 generations, an aunt and nephew.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

You all were so right about having a boy, he stays with me wherever i go, I love him so much. I have another heart dog I believe.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Love this!!! My best friend/like a sister to me (also lived next door) had a golden retriever named Jessie! I loved that dog  congrats... Jake is adorable!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Goldenhopeful said:


> Love this!!! My best friend/like a sister to me (also lived next door) had a golden retriever named Jessie! I loved that dog  congrats... Jake is adorable!


Thank you, we wanted a girl name that was girly and strong at the same time. I love your picture, Tucker is very handsome.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everybody, we are coming along. I don't think I've ever been so tired, we are very lucky though that Jake knocks at the door to go out. We had bells up but he is a gatherer and they are now with his pile of treasures. Yesterday, he got out of his pens and decided to gather all of Samantha's kitty poopy neatly in a pile on my pile of clothes in the bathroom!

We are seeing an issue and I don't know how to handle it. Jake has gone to throw up maybe twice since we had him and I'm telling you he looks like cujo when I go to clean it up. Once when he was chewing on a rug and once with a bone. Not so bad considering all the times we take sticks and other stuff out of his mouth. He is learning the leave it command now and picking that up. We are hand feeding him because he tried to gulp all his food in one gulp. I'm thinking being 1 out of 11 pups he had to fight for food maybe. I'm scared to death to handle this not the right way and end up having a not so nice 75 pound boy. We start classes next month too. Any advice from you all would be great.


----------



## Sammjramey (Sep 24, 2013)

We had this problem with Molly, eating too fast. We purchased a slow eating bowl. It works wonders, we also add water to her food. We were told it helps prevent bloat. Its takes her about 5 min to eat a meal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Sammjramey, did she ever growl at you? It would take Jake a minute to eat a whole meal if I didn't hand feed him.


----------



## Sammjramey (Sep 24, 2013)

At first she did, we make her sit before every meal and we would take her bowl away mid meal and make her sit again. Just so she didn't get aggressive with her eating. About a week or so into it she was fine and understood what we wanted from her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

ok, we are on the right track with his food then. He sits and I can slowly move the bowl away, then back and he doesn't say anything. So that's good. I just hope we nip it with the other times. Some have said to sternly correct him, I'm trying the leave-it command. The few times he has thrown up, he guards it like it's his last meal. He had the rug once and we went to take it out of his mouth saying leave-it, he growled and snarled. Thank you for posting too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Jake is a cutie! My Charlie was a fast eater, we used to add some water in his dish. He slowed down but still not as slow as I would like. That's why at 16 months old he is still on 3 meals. You are doing great, you are an awesome mom!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Have you tried one of the Kong slow feeders? We used one with Tucker and it helped him a lot. It functions like a large treat dispenser. The dog needs to whack it around to get the food out, then whack it some more, etc. It used to take Tucker 10-15 minutes to get all the food. The down side of it is is that I discovered it banged up the baseboards in my kitchen. Other than that it was a good tool. Here is a link to one on Amazon:


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Buddy's mom, thank you for your encouragement. It means a lot coming from you.

Outwest, you wouldn't believe this, I stopped and got one on the way home yesterday. Both Jake and Jessie just love this thing, I have to get another one on the way home today so we'll have two. I have to start buying 2 of everything (my husband told me). 

It is such a relief knowing you all here with me, please stay safe with this weather.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is sweet Jake puppy doing?


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Buddy's mom!!! Jake is doing so great! He really is a sweet, cuddly little boy. Well, maybe not so little now. He's 22 pounds now, if only they didn't grow up so fast. I don't think my husband would let me get a puppy each year. He's slowly starting to eat slower and he knows the leave-it command, watch me and he can do the finish command! In the mornings, he carries in the newspaper for me. Here is is now with Jessie, I think Jessie was a little worn out.
Thank you for being here with us, it means a lot.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

This is just him, I need to get one with him standing, he's all legs!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Jake is sooo sweet, I wish to give him a hug, reminds me so much on my Charlie at that age. But Charlie will never be able to carry the newspapers, he is shredding kind of guy. Just relax and enjoy, they do grow so fast.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

well, I had a man in my shower with me! I was getting ready for work, taking my shower and here comes Jake poking his little head around the shower curtain! We had mud everywhere from having fun digging a hole in the backyard, I was so happy! I didn't care at all about the mud, he jumped in with me and had a ball! when I think about him, I get tears in my eyes.. I love him so much. I know you all know the feeling, when you feel their love and know they love you with everything they have. I love Jessie and you know my best friend Casey is my first love and will always be with me. There is just something so very special about this little guy. He has this place on the top of his head where his hair is growing every which way, he is my little boo boo bear. He rolls right over in my lap when he sees me and gives me the most wonderful kisses. He tries really hard to back Jessie up when she's protecting the house too, when people walk in front, Jessie will go bark to let them know she's on guard (but then start to cry if she gets scared). Little Jacob is now starting to follow her lead and let out a little high pitch bark too, I know he has absolutely no idea why they are doing it but whatever Jessie does, he does too.

I know all of your cuddle bugs have had a say in sending in Jake to me (oh and hubby too), they must have said this lady really needs you buddy! go take care of her. So I'm sending a big thank you to all of your love bugs, both here and in that special place where we all will meet one day.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everybody! I think we all need to have a margarita when spring finally arrives! Thank goodness Jacob picked up potty training so fast, his love of food really helped I believe. Out and then in for a treat. Jessie is loving this whole treat thing, she gets a treat too! What a winter for housebreaking! Before he came, we were calling him Jake for short but I think Jacob fits him better. He really knows Jacob Cooper. That's his full name. He's also a Boo Boo I think. Hope all of you are good, warmer weather is coming.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your stories and the pictures. I am glad your two are getting bonded so well, it is great big sister - little brother relationship. Today I spilled my coffee all over the place, was just taking a sip when Charlie barked, took me by surprise he is not barker but he talks a lot, in his sweet puppy language my hubby says. Charlie started looking for me and following around the house just lately, as a pup he couldn't care less for me, he was always busy doing his own stuff.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!! Cindy, I can't believe I missed this post. Jacob is adorable!!! Congrats and I am so glad Jessie and him get along so well. Glad he likes the shower...I think there is going to be a lot of mud now that we are in melt down mode.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ive missed Jacob story too! So sweet 
Love the pics of the two of them together.
Congrats!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Love your stories and the pictures. I am glad your two are getting bonded so well, it is great big sister - little brother relationship. Today I spilled my coffee all over the place, was just taking a sip when Charlie barked, took me by surprise he is not barker but he talks a lot, in his sweet puppy language my hubby says. Charlie started looking for me and following around the house just lately, as a pup he couldn't care less for me, he was always busy doing his own stuff.


That's funny, I think I would have jumped too. I have a feeling Charlie is going to be really close to you. Just make sure not to wear white a lot! Jacob has a high pitched bark right now, Jessie only barks when people walk in front of the house. Jacob is when I'm not getting his food fast enough or Samantha is teasing him from under the bed.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

SandyK said:


> OMG!! Cindy, I can't believe I missed this post. Jacob is adorable!!! Congrats and I am so glad Jessie and him get along so well. Glad he likes the shower...I think there is going to be a lot of mud now that we are in melt down mode.


Thank you Sandy, it's so very easy to miss postings here. So many wonderful stories and sad ones too. 

I think I have to get a lot of throw rugs or something for spring, you are right, a lot of mud coming. And boat racing for you!!! I hope to see you maybe at the kent island race this year.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

olliversmom said:


> Ive missed Jacob story too! So sweet
> Love the pics of the two of them together.
> Congrats!!


Thank you Oliver's mom, it's a very happy time here!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Spring must be coming! Dad grilled yesterday, first grill smells!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry guys, I don't know how to flip it!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That would be great to see you at Kent Island. Maybe our new babies can swim together like Casey and Abby did!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

SandyK said:


> That would be great to see you at Kent Island. Maybe our new babies can swim together like Casey and Abby did!![/
> 
> That would be wonderful! Those are such sweet memories, i can't believe how the time goes.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Jacob Cooper had his first day of school today! I had to have a nap afterward . We did pretty good but we are the most talkative in class. He's such a laid back kinda of fellow so I thought oh...he will be just laying there watching the teacher !!! Well, he wanted to visit all the other puppies and had a thing or two to say to a little chiwawa next to us who showed his little teeth at us. This is such a good experience for him. Our Jessie and my husband got to show the class her school skills, I was very proud.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh Jake Cooper you are such a handsome boy !!!
I forgot to tell you Sheldon's middle name is Cooper too !!!!
Glad to see the little guy is doing so well


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

How nifty Jacob Cooper looked for his first day of class  Glad you both had a good time and that Jessie got to show off a little.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love that photo, cant believe it is already school time. He is so sweet and by the way you talk about him I can see how much you love him already. I am so happy for you.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you everybody, we are having a lot of fun. I'm still not used to rough play between Jessie and Jacob, or maybe it's just me thinking it's rough play. I'm a stress eater and have been eating too many weird concoctions, sushi and then top it off with chocolate, potato chips...and I'm usually a very healthy eater. Right now I'm hanging out with Samantha and dad is monitoring play. Chamomile tea here too. Oh and cross buns...


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I didn't eat the dog walkers journal! I promise!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

All this time I'm worried about Jessie and Jacob playing too hard and what do I do?!!! I stepped on his toe, he screamed I screamed and he started limping. After a day and 1/2, I couldn't stand it and my husband being so wonderful and knowing how I'm the worrier of the universe, we went to get it ex rayed. Luckily, it's not broken. Oh my gosh.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Here they are, Aunt and Nephew


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everybody! I think we have a bird dog with Jacob, his whole face lights up when he sees birds. Jessie is a squirrel huntress and Jacobs a bird hunter. I put up a bird feeder in the front yard tree, really for Samantha. Last evening, all of a sudden Jacob lets out a big dog bark! A huge black bird was in the yard under the feeder. When people walk in front, Jessie is the guard dog, Jacob usually backs her up but if he has a mouth full of food, he'll just let out a muffled bark and keep on eating. 

Here he is at 4 1/2 months


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh...that's his stick he brought in!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so cute....... great stick, what a treasure.

My boy is both a Bird and a squirrel hunter, can't forget about the rabbits either.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Carolina Mom, we have a family of rabbits around our house. Haven't seen them this year yet. I wanted to ask you, I know you are probably asked this a million times, I'm sorry. If we were to come for a vacation by the ocean, where do you recommend? We are the quiet types, no hustle and bustle, just nature. I've been wanting to come for a while and I see Duck, Corolla. I know you would know better then me just looking at pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a particular time of the year you're wanting to come to the Beaches?

I am a huge fan of the Off season-after Labor Day, even through the end of October is some of the best time to come. It's much quieter, weather is still really great, that's when most of us that live in this area really take advantage of living here. 

The area I live in is called the Crystal Coast or SOBX (Southern Outerbanks). My area allows dogs on the beaches, but there is a strict leash law and a hefty fine if you get caught with your dog off leash.

I am South of the OBX, there are many areas up there that allow dogs off leash. A couple of Forum members, Merlins Mom and fostermom, go to the OBX quite often. 

Member Captain Jack lives on the OBX, he would also be able to tell you.

There's another area further South of me, it's past Wilmington, NC. The area is called the Brunswick Isles. It's a quiet area too.

If you can wait to come during the off season after Labor Day, any place on the OBX would great or any place along the Coast. 

I LOVE the OBX, Ocracoke is one of my favorite places.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad sweet Jacob is ok. That's why I could never own small dogs.
Love that picture with a stick, he is so cute there.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Carolina Mom, I think that sounds like the best time for us. I'll have to look up Ocracoke.

Buddy's mom, you should have seen him trying to get that stick through the doggie door. He started to cry so I helped him.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Jacob is getting so big already!! What a cutie...and love that you helped him bring his stick in the house!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

thank you Sandy, him and Jessie had a ball yesterday morning! My husband had his car registration and stickers in an envelope on the counter, guess what I found right before leaving for work? 1/2 an envelope left! The stickers were safe! it had to be Jessie getting them and then the 2 of them in cahoots. Needless to say, we don't have any papers on the kitchen counter anymore  It must have been something in the air yesterday, a pup down the street got into a big box of milk bone dog biscuits too. Jessie's the one that had a ball flinging his IPAD around when she was about a year old too. We don't leave that within reach either 

With today's rain, I think we all have to start building an ark.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everybody, all is great here. We took Jacob and Jessie to downtown Annapolis yesterday, all of my watch-me's went out the window . We had to walk down a narrow sidewalk where people were sitting on a wall by the water, just even with Jacob's eye. Guess who decided to try and taste a plate of food along the way? Luckily it was a very nice couple who said that plate was all finished anyway. I just love them so much, and my husband is so wonderful. He takes care of all of us. I'm very lucky.

Thank you for being with us,
Cindy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Jacob puppy doing, is school over now ? My big boy Charlie is sending him hugs.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Charlie! And your mom too! Happy Memorial Day to you!

We have a thief! A very happy little thief, Jacob loves stealing anything. His whole body wiggles when he gets something to take. I bought a bucket for my bathroom to put things in just for him. He can reach the middle of tables now and knows if he stands on a chair he can reach even farther. He graduated school and starts graduate school on the 6th, oh I love this little guy so much. I love our energizer bunny Jessie too, she lives for her ball. All is great here, busy though. The last couple of weeks have been busy with my mom, she's well thank goodness but lots of doctors visits. At 83, that's about right. I had my first MRI, thank goodness for an old thread, Dallas Gold got me through it. Everything is fine, just keeping an eye on some lady parts. Us ladies have a lot of parts don't we?!

Hope you all are great! What nice weather we have here for this long weekend, hugs to you all!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

This is our little guy at the pier!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

The three musketeers!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Your little wiggle wart is adorable, I know just the wiggle you're talking about. Tucker still does it--I call it his naughty dance. He does it every time he takes something he shouldn't. Glad your menagerie is doing so well.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Outwest, your pups are beautiful. I'm sorry about your Tess, she looks like she was really sweet. I know you must miss her. Please tell Tucker to keep on wiggling, they make us want to wiggle too.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everybody! Hope you all are doing ok, our humidity really set in yesterday. It felt like a sauna outside, first thing in the morning too.

Everyone is doing good here, Jacob started his 2nd set of classes last week. I'm very proud of him, he learns really fast and listens to me so well. We still have to keep bitter apple by our bed covers though, he really likes sucking on the covers. I've worked out a system in the morning now before I leave for work. Jessie girl is all about the ball so I throw the ball for her first thing while doing commands with Jacob. Once she is ok, him and I head out for our mile walk. I know Casey had a say in sending Jacob to us, he's my walking buddy and seems to really love it like me. I swear I think Casey is with us on our walks. Then it's bath tub time, they both LOVE the bath tub. 

Jacob is getting fixed on the 24th of this month, my husband is off the rest of the week to be with him. I'm off the 25th just so that I don't worry myself to pieces. I think the hardest part will be keeping them from their play mode, boys are new to me so I don't really know what to expect. 

I hope you all are doing great, 
Cindy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear you are all well, but...

:worthless


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Outwest, here he is.....I've been calling him pooky bear..it just sort of fits him right now. He's almost as big as Jessie now!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Jake looks like Sheldon at that age. He looks like he is laughing
Such a cute little boy


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, it was a tough night in class. My little pooky bear had a mind of his own! He managed to chew enough through his harness that it broke right in the middle of class! Hmmmmm, he needed a larger one anyway he says!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

caseypooh said:


> Well, it was a tough night in class. My little pooky bear had a mind of his own! He managed to chew enough through his harness that it broke right in the middle of class! Hmmmmm, he needed a larger one anyway he says!


It is not Jacob's fault, he already knows all what they want to teach him. A smart kid .


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Buddy's mom, you are so funny!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Today started out fine but the ER vet saw Jessie and me today! I noticed some diluted bloody droplets from Jessie after going to the bathroom so off to the vets we go.....I don't wait around when it comes to them. Me? Oh it will get better....them? Right away so I won't worry like crazy. Not that I don't do that anyway. I really admire the ER people, thank goodness we have them. Some poor pup was just crying away, I started tearing up just hearing him cry. So...a round of antibiotics we go. They couldn't get a sample from her but you know I will be checking her closely.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

This is our Jessie girl! She's a love bug and getting ready to take her CGC test. I think she's winking at me in this picture!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is Jacob in the pool, I think I need to get him a bigger one!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Cindy
Can't wait for that BIG shake !!!!!! ( Jake in the pool)
Barbara


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Mom, when can I get this thing off my head?!!!! We are on the mend, it was a long night last night though. I wish I was the one neutered. For some reason, this was harder for me then the girls.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everybody!! Jessie passed her CGC test last Saturday, Jacob recovered from his neuter (think it was harder on me) and he graduated from college last night!! All is really good although I'm working on trying to lose about 7 pounds, it's a lot harder at 46 then at 26. I really think it's about counting calories, no way around that me thinks. Here they are, our trainer let Jessie wear a cap too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture, they're both beautiful.

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Cindy
Congratulations !
Awesome picture of Jessie and Jake.
I'm trying to get 5lbs off and its taking me like FOREVER.
Barbara


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Hi Cindy
> Congratulations !
> Awesome picture of Jessie and Jake.
> I'm trying to get 5lbs off and its taking me like FOREVER.
> Barbara


Barbara, i know! I think I'm doing a good job eating wise but good Lord it's just not budging. Jacob is walking with me a mile in the mornings and all of us a mile in the evenings, I was running a lot but once Casey passed it all went to h... I'm trying to fit a 2 mile run in when I can but after 25 years of running my knees really feel it. My husband and I were doing the 10,000 step thing and that did seem to help. We had the UP bands but they stopped working. I think I'm going to go get the fit band today and see if I can't fit these steps in. 

I hope you and Sheldon are doing good, it's going to be a hot one today here, 

Thank you everybody for checking in on us, hope everyone is good and staying cool,
Cindy


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everybody, oh my gosh I had a scare yesterday....we've been having awful storms and my husband wasn't home, in between storms I took Jessie out out the front (we have a fenced yard) to get her a change of scenery. Came back went to take Jacob out (can't take both at the same time yet) and Jessie bolted out the door!!! She's never done that, I told her to get back in the house, to come and she didn't listen to me. Luckily our neighbor friend was home and she came right to him. Oh my gosh, I'm still shook up about it. She could have been hit by a car, ran away. I work an hour away so between racing to get home, worrying about Jessie with these storms (she's scared in them), my husband being out of town and my 84 year old mom reminding me to buy coke for her bridge party (4th time reminder) ...I'm stressed. I'm not taking Jacob out, leaving Jessie unless my husband is here. I'm sorry to vent, I try not to but she really scared me. Thank you all for being here,I just have to make sure Jessie is ok.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everybody! I hope everyone's summer has been good. Jacob is doing great, he's a little bit taller then Jessie now. I can't believe he will be 9 months next week. He did decide to chew a hole in a sofa today though, I'm thinking we are in a teenage phase? Did you all go through this? Jessie chewed trim and moldings, Casey chewed a hole in my waterbed and Jacob Cooper loves stuffed things. Comforter, dog beds, sofa and sticks too. We just had a huge tree taken down and you should have seen him watching the sticks! I don't want him to get older but it will be nicer once this stuffing thing passes.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Here he is now, before the tree is gone.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

handsome teenager you've got there...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, I cant believe Jacob is such a big boy. He is very handsome. I've noticed he has the same toys like my Charlie.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Buddy's mom, I think your Charlie is very handsome too. I hope you all are doing good.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello everyone! Happy Fall! This is my favorite time of the year, i think it's Jessie and Jacobs favorite too. Past few nights Jake's been a wild man, must be the cooler air. We have a zoysia grass project going on in the backyard so thanks to pet smarts pet fencing, we have a nice big race track for them! It's really working great to keep them off the new grass. I bought 50 feet of the panels and can move them all around. This weekend we are laying some more of the zoysia sod. 

Hope you all are enjoying this time of year too, thank you for being here. Can't believe he will be a year soon!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh, he's 86 pounds! I think we have to start decreasing his meals a little bit. He's not fat, pretty stocky but I'm watching his weight. Like we all do


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My Charlie bug turned 2 yesterday, time goes so fast. I love fall too and all these colours. You have great time with your babies.

Charlie is still on 3 meals, it works well with our schedule.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody and Happy birthday to Jacob Cooper! Tuesday was his 1st birthday do you believe it! He's everything you all said he would be, a very sweet and loving boy. He's 85 pounds now and a stocky handsome boy!
I guess we have to start a new story in the adult group although if I could have a puppy a year I would!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jacob*

Jacob Cooper is gorgeous. Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Karen, you are always so sweet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday to your handsome Jacob Cooper. 
He sounds like a great boy.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------

